# Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?



## EXTREME1 (16. Mai 2013)

*Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Und welche Firma stellt zurzeit die besten Netzteile her?
Damit meine ich die Effizienz, Sicherheitseinstellungen, Extras, Lautstärke.
Vom Preis und Wattleistung mal abgesehen.


----------



## killer196 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

soweit ich weis ist das BeQuiet.


----------



## EXTREME1 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Also sowohl Marktführer als auch beste Netzteile?


Was ist eigentlich mit Enermax und Corsair und den anderen?


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Das beste Gesamtpaket liefert derzeit BeQuiet ab.
Im günstigen Bereich decken sie mit dem L8 und dem E9 alles ab und das P10 bietet High End Qualität mit einem sehr guten Lüfter.
Enermax muss hier und da Federn lassen aber natürlich auf hohem Niveau.
Corsair hat viel Müll in den eigenen Reihen. Die guten Modelle kosten halt richtig was und dann solltest du gleich das Original kaufen.
Wo wir dann bei Seasonic sind. Technisch erste Sahne mit Schwächen beim Lüfter der G Serie. Leider etwas zu laut geraten.
Du kannst jetzt noch ein paar andere ins Boot werfen. Da gibt es noch was von Enhance z.B.
Aber ganz oben ist die Luft eben dünn.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Spielt das überhaupt eine Rolle, als Privatnutzer?!

Auch gibt es nicht 'das beste Netzteil', nur 'the best tool for the job'. Ein Netzteil, das für einen Rechner gut geeignet ist, kann für einen anderen totaler Schwachsinn sein. Also nicht pauschalisieren!!


----------



## The_Trasher (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Kann man so nicht vergleichen. 
BeQuiet bietet für's Geld wahrscheinlich das Beste.
Enermax und Seasonic sind noch einen Ticken besser, dafür kannst du gleich mal 40-50€ Aufschlag rechnen (Bei etwa gleicher Leistung im Vergleich zu den BQ!)


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Enermax und Seasonic sind noch einen Ticken besser


Nein, sind sie nicht.

Insbesondere im Preisbereich des E9 gibts von den beiden nur Klump, der einfach viel zu laut ist (Triathlor und G-Series)...
Und auch im höheren Preisbereich würd ich eher 'nen Super Flower als 'nen Platimax nehmen...


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Du und Super Flower?


----------



## Superwip (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Ja, man kann hier unmöglich eine seriöse Antwort geben; welches Netzteil das beste ist hängt extrem stark von den Anforderungen ab und auch dem Preis, den man bereit ist zu bezahlen.

_Marktführer_, also größter Hersteller bei PC Netzteilen ist soweit ich weiß die Taiwanesische Firma Delta Electronics, die hierzulande mehr für ihre (Hochleistungs-)Lüfter bekannt ist.


----------



## ich111 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

In Deutschland ist auf jeden Fall Be Quiet Marktführer (v.a. im Retail Markt) und die schnüren aktuell auch die besten Gesamtpakete


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Bei den Retail Käufen sicher.
Denk aber daran dass du in der Regel beim Notebook Kauf ein Delta Netzteil mit dabei hast.
Beim Tablet PC auch und beim Smartphone auch usw.


----------



## ich111 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

So jetzt ist es editiert, ich denke aber ohnehin das der TE Desktop Netzteile, also normale ATX meint


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Das denke ich auch.
Denn sonst könnten wir auch noch Netzteile von Staubsaugern, Wasserkochern, Waschmaschinen und was auch immer dazu zählen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du und Super Flower?


Naja, hab hier ja beides, sowohl SF als auch das Platimax. Und das Platimax ist beim SCP Test völlig durchgefallen. Das SF hats bestanden.
Keine Ahnung, was Enermax da gemacht hat...

Halbwegs leise sind beide und elektrisch war das SF in Tests bisher besser...
Und auch die Railverteilung beim Platimax ist nicht wirklich schön...


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auch gibt es nicht 'das beste Netzteil', nur 'the best tool for the job'. Ein Netzteil, das für einen Rechner gut geeignet ist, kann für einen anderen totaler Schwachsinn sein. Also nicht pauschalisieren!!



Der Aussage kann ich mich nur Anschließen, es gibt nur das Passende Produkt fürs Einsatzgebiet

Im Mittel und High End Segment macht man aktuell mit keiner der bekannten/genannten Marken viel Falsch die Unterschiede sind subjektiv und werden immer kleiner 

be quiet ist in Deutschland Marktführer in einigen Bereichen, das heißt aber nicht das sie die meisten Netzteile verkaufen oder die besten Produkte haben, die P10 sind aber echt Klasse. 

Es hängt auch davon ab welchen Markt man sich ansieht im OEM Bereich verkaufen andere deutlich mehr, ist dann aber Masse und Standard Ware
 wie auch zB bei LC Power die in einigen Kanälen unzählige verkaufen werden, ob die teile auch durchgehen gut sind steht auf einem anderen Blatt 

Deshalb nicht daraus Schlussfolgern wie bekannt jemand ist oder wieviel er verkauft!

Corsair ist ein Big Player aber weltweit gesehen und hat auch Gute Produkte, Problem ist die Instabilität in der Produktpallete, aber auch beim Support usw. 

Seasonic ist in letzten Jahren stark aus dem Hintergrund hervorgetreten, früher eher bei wenigen bekannt und beliebt gewesen.

Wie sonst ist viel Marketing, Schall und Rauch


----------



## Skyline86 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Das ist ein wenig zuweit hergeholt!

Also meine favorieten sind Enermax, Seasonic, FSP Groupe Arum Gold Usw. , Antec, Corsair, und klar Bequiet gehört mit dazu! Aber halt für mich nicht das Non-plus-ultra.

Obwohl selber viele Netzteile von Bequiet gehabt! Aber es ist nicht immer das beste! Z.B verstehe ich nicht warum man bei einigen HigEnd Modellen von dennen, diese einen 85°C Hauptkondensator verbauen!

Gruß




killer196 schrieb:


> soweit ich weis ist das BeQuiet.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Z.B verstehe ich nicht warum man bei einigen HigEnd Modellen von dennen, diese einen 85°C Hauptkondensator verbauen!
> 
> Gruß


 
Weil die 105° Kondensatoren auch Marketing sind.
Auf der Primärseite reichen 85° Kondensatoren immer aus. Aber aus Marketing Gründen verbauen viele eben 105° Teile und preisen das dann in den Werbeflyern an. 
Wobei dann auch noch preiswerte 105° Kondensatoren genommen werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Das ist ein wenig zuweit hergeholt!


Was? Dass es nicht 'das beste' gibt? Oder das be quiet (leider) immer noch relativ alleine steht?



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Also meine favorieten sind Enermax, Seasonic, FSP Groupe Arum Gold Usw.


Meine nicht.
Und ich hab ein Triathlor 450W und 500W Plattenmax gesehen...

Gegen das Triathlor spricht die Absicherung (+12V Rails mit 20A spezifiiert, OCP fängt aber bei 40-45A an. Da wär sogar mir SR lieber als so ein Mist).
Und SCP funzt bei denen auch irgendwie nicht so wirklich gut. Das 450W Triathlor ist dazu noch Hölle laut, wenns mal 'nen bisserl belastet wird...



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Antec, Corsair, und klar Bequiet gehört mit dazu! Aber halt für mich nicht das Non-plus-ultra.


Hast du selbst Geräte von denen in den Händen gehalten? Sprichst du aus Erfahrung?

Wenn nicht -> besser zurück halten und NICHTS empfehlen, was du nicht selbst gesehen hast...
Wenn du mir nicht glaubst: Kauf dir mal 'nen Triathlor und belaste es mal 'nen bisserl besser, dann verstehst, worauf ich hinaus möchte...

Und ja, be quiet ist das 'Nonplus Ultra', wenns um Lautstärke geht. Denn nur diese schaffens *durchgehend halbwegs leise zu sein*!
Bei anderen Herstellern sind nur die High End/Gold Produkte halbwegs leise (Enermax zum Beispiel).



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Obwohl selber viele Netzteile von Bequiet gehabt! Aber es ist nicht immer das beste! Z.B verstehe ich nicht warum man bei einigen HigEnd Modellen von dennen, diese einen 85°C Hauptkondensator verbauen!


Ganz einfach:
Bei be quiet arbeiten noch Leute, die halbwegs wissen, was sie tun und daher machen die nicht irgendeinen Marketing Blödsinn wie andere Hersteller. Zum Beispiel 'nen super tollen 105°C Primärkondensator von einer japanischen Firma verbauen und auf der Sekundären Seite  kommt dann irgendein Low Cost Crap a la CapXon oder su'scon zum Einsatz...

Und jetzt sag mir noch mal, warum ein 105°C Primärkondensator von Vorteil ist, wenn es dort niemals zu temperaturen kommt, die auch nur Ansatzweise in einem Bereich sind, in dem der 105°C Cap von Vorteil wäre??


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn du mir nicht glaubst: Kauf dir mal 'nen Triathlor und belaste es mal 'nen bisserl besser, dann verstehst, worauf ich hinaus möchte...


 
Ja das Triathlor ist schon eine Hausnummer.


----------



## blautemple (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja das Triathlor ist schon eine Hausnummer.


 
Das Triathlor ist was ganz besonderes


----------



## Skyline86 (26. Mai 2013)

Mag sein, nur ist es weitbekannt , das die 105°C von hoher Qualität Z.B Nippon Chemicon oder wie die heißen , eine längere Lebenszeit haben wie die 85°C Modelle


Gruß



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die 105° Kondensatoren auch Marketing sind.
> Auf der Primärseite reichen 85° Kondensatoren immer aus. Aber aus Marketing Gründen verbauen viele eben 105° Teile und preisen das dann in den Werbeflyern an.
> Wobei dann auch noch preiswerte 105° Kondensatoren genommen werden.



Ja ich habe schon ein Enermax Liberty 500 Watt gehabt, das war super !  Zuletzt ein FSP Aurum Gold 500 Watt , das war auch super! Zurzeit hab ich zwei Bequiets, ein Dark Power Pro P7 550 Watt und ein 400 Watt Straight Power E6 . Beide sind ganz gut vorallen das Dark Power Pro. Nur haben diese auch spullenfiepen! Dies war z.B bei dem Aurum nicht so extrem zuhören wie bei denn Bequiets! Aber leute , hey, nehmt mir das nicht übel. Ich find Bequiet echt gut! Nur wenn ich Geld ohne Ende hätte würd ich eher ein Enermax , ein Seasonic oder ein Corsair Nehmen!


Gruß



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was? Dass es nicht 'das beste' gibt? Oder das be quiet (leider) immer noch relativ alleine steht?
> 
> 
> Meine nicht.
> ...



Woher willst du wissen wer be Bequiet Arbeitet und wer nicht ? Was sie drauf haben oder nicht? Was haben die anderen drauf? 

Sprichst du etwa aus Erfahrung?


----------



## ich111 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Mag sein, nur ist es weitbekannt , das die 105°C von hoher Qualität Z.B Nippon Chemicon oder wie die heißen , eine längere Lebenszeit haben wie die 85°C Modelle
> Gruß


 Ja die sind besser, aber wie schon erwähnt wurde nützen die nichts wenn man die im Primärbereich verbaut, dafür aber im Sekundärbereich günstige 85°C

Stefan hat viel Ahnung von der Matiere, warum soll er dir am besten selbst sagen


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Mag sein, nur ist es weitbekannt , das die 105°C von hoher Qualität Z.B Nippon Chemicon oder wie die heißen , eine längere Lebenszeit haben wie die 85°C Modelle


Nein, haben sie nicht zwangsläufig!

Denn bei einem 85°C Primärcap, der für 4000 Stunden spezifiziert ist, entspricht genau einem 105°C Modell, das auf nur 1000 Stunden spezifiziert ist. Und wenn wir jetzt von einer Temperatur von 50°C sprechen und 'nem Ripplestrom, der in der Kategorie von 'kitzelt leicht' ist, sind wir an einem Punkt, wo der Primärkondensator, rein von der Sache her, so ziemlich das letzte Bauteil ist, was jemals kaputt gehen sollte. Und so ist es ja auch in der Praxis. Denn wie wichtig ist es, wenn ein Primär Cap nun 100.000 Stunden hält oder nur 50.000 wenn der Rest nach 25.000 schon völlig fertig ist?!
Dazu kommt, dass es nur ein Pufferkondensator ist, den man hauptsächlich im Falle eines Stromausfalles braucht. Denn die 16ms entsprechen ungefähr der Zeit, die eine UPS braucht, um von Netzbetrieb auf Akku Betrieb umzuschalten...

Und Primär einen hochwertigen jap. Cap zu verbauen, sekundärseitig aber nur billigware (wie Su'scon) ist nunmal völlig dämlich, da diese Caps niemals so lange leben als dass der primäre jap. Cap überhaupt von Vorteil sein kann. Ist halt so sinnvoll wie Reifen mit Y Index auf 'nem 90PS Golf zu ziehen. Da hast dann auch super tolle Reifen, die bis zu 300km/h vertragen. Nur bringt dir das überhaupt nix, da du mit der Möhre niemals im Bereich bist, als dass du es brauchen könntest.

Genau so ist es auch mit den Caps im Primärenbereich: Die Temperatur ist in diesem Bereich mit am kältesten. Üblicherweise entsteht ein Großteil der Wärme im Transformator und auf der Sekundären Seite.
Dazu kommt auch noch der sog. Ripllestrom. Der ist auch etwas, was die Caps stresst. Und auch hier bist im Primärbereich unter dem, was sie im Sekundär Bereich leisten müssen.

Kurzum: 105°C Primär Caps aus japanischer Produktion sind einfach nur Marketing Bullshit, technisch gibt es dafür aber kaum einen Grund. Das siehst auch an dem einen oder anderen Server Netzteil. Wie eben meinem NMB WTX Gerät. Dort ist auch nur ein 85°C (Nichicon) Cap verbaut...



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe schon ein Enermax Liberty 500 Watt gehabt, das war super!


Schlön, für dich. Nur kannst eben nicht von einem Gerät auf alle Geräte des Unternehmens schließen. Du kannst nur sagen, dass das 500W Liberty bei dir ganz OK war. Und ich hatte mal ein 400W Liberty. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, fand ich den Lüfter nicht so pralle...



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Zuletzt ein FSP Aurum Gold 500 Watt , das war auch super! Zurzeit hab ich zwei Bequiets, ein Dark Power Pro P7 550 Watt und ein 400 Watt Straight Power E6 . Beide sind ganz gut vorallen das Dark Power Pro. Nur haben diese auch spullenfiepen! Dies war z.B bei dem Aurum nicht so extrem zuhören wie bei denn Bequiets! Aber leute , hey, nehmt mir das nicht übel. Ich find Bequiet echt gut! Nur wenn ich Geld ohne Ende hätte würd ich eher ein Enermax , ein Seasonic oder ein Corsair Nehmen!


Yey, du schließt von 5 Jahre alten Be quiets auf aktuelle Geräte. Und sagst zugleich, dass das 500W Aurum ganz gut ist (was auch im wesentlichen dem E9 entspricht)...

Dass alte Netzteile mit neuen Komponenten Geräusche machen, ist völlig normal und auch nicht ungewöhnlich, denn als die entwickelt wurden, gab es noch nicht so fiese Stromsparmechanismen wie es heute der Fall ist...



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen wer be Bequiet Arbeitet und wer nicht? Was sie drauf haben oder nicht? Was haben die anderen drauf?
> Sprichst du etwa aus Erfahrung?


Ich durfte die Leute, die für be quiet arbeiten mal kennenlernen. Und der Unterschied von bqt zu anderen ist, dass erstere die Entscheidungen in D treffen, alle anderen bekommen Produkte, die in Asien entwickelt werden, vor die Nase gesetzt, die sie dann irgendwie in den Markt pressen dürfen. Geht natürlich nicht immer gut, insbesondere wenn in D solche Dinge wie Lautstärke wichtig sind...

Und hier patzen so ziemlich alle Hersteller richtig derb, unverständlicher weise...


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Mag sein, nur ist es weitbekannt , das die 105°C von hoher Qualität Z.B Nippon Chemicon oder wie die heißen , eine längere Lebenszeit haben wie die 85°C Modelle



Weltbekannt? Ist ja mal ganz was neues. 
Die Temperatur sagt nichts über die Qualität der Kondensatoren aus.



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe schon ein Enermax Liberty 500 Watt gehabt, das war super !  Zuletzt ein FSP Aurum Gold 500 Watt , das war auch super! Zurzeit hab ich zwei Bequiets, ein Dark Power Pro P7 550 Watt und ein 400 Watt Straight Power E6 . Beide sind ganz gut vorallen das Dark Power Pro. Nur haben diese auch spullenfiepen! Dies war z.B bei dem Aurum nicht so extrem zuhören wie bei denn Bequiets! Aber leute , hey, nehmt mir das nicht übel. Ich find Bequiet echt gut! Nur wenn ich Geld ohne Ende hätte würd ich eher ein Enermax , ein Seasonic oder ein Corsair Nehmen!



Kauf dir mal ein Dark Power P10.
Das ist noch mal eine völlig andere Sache als ein P7 oder ein Aurum.
Das Liberty ist nicht gerade ein leisetreter. Genauso wie das Aurum.
Aber wenn du die Netzteile auch nie belastest dann merkst du sowas auch nicht.
Dann kannst du dir aber auch ein 800 Watt MS Tech kaufen und findest das ebenfalls super leise. Doch ist das MS Tech dann trotzdem gut?

Ich selbst mache um Corsair eher einen Bogen.


----------



## Skyline86 (28. Mai 2013)

Naja, ich würd jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen , das ältere Netzteile , schlechter sind wie die neueren Modelle. Klar , die haben einen höheren Wirkungsgard. Aber was denn Rest betrifft würde ich jetzt nicht die alten schlecht reden! Die bauen die dinger doch alle mit Produktfehlern! Die sollen ja auch nicht 20 Jahre halten, stimmts. Sonst gebe es nicht diese  ganzen Hersteller. Ich gehe mal dovon aus das ältere Modelle länger halten, halt so wie mit anderen Produkten auch, obs das Auto ist oder der Fernseher, mann baut extra Produktfehler (sogenante Obsoleszenz) ein, damit die nicht ewig halten 

Also ich muss sagen, bisher konnte ich von der Lautstärke her keinen Unterschied weißmachen ob das Bequiet oder das FSP leiser sind! Ach, ja, was ist mit den Spullenfiepen, da habe ich immer sehr deutliche von Bequiet Produkten festgestellt!

Nur darf man nicht vergessen, die Bequiets , werden zwar hier entworfen, aber ich gehe stark davon aus , das diese auch nur in China gebaut werden! Du kannst mir doch hier nicht erzählen, das die von Enermax, ein unnütziges Entwicklerream haben Oder?

Achso , ja nicht alle 105°C sind super gut , da gibt es antürlich auch große Unterschiedein der Qualität und Lebensdauer der Module, ganz klar.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, bisher konnte ich von der Lautstärke her keinen Unterschied weißmachen ob das Bequiet oder das FSP leiser sind! Ach, ja, was ist mit den Spullenfiepen, da habe ich immer sehr deutliche von Bequiet Produkten festgestellt!


 
Dann hast du es auch noch nie richtig belastet.

Kauf dir mal ein Enermax Triathlor und belastet es richtig. Dann weißt du was laut ist.


----------



## Skyline86 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Warum soll ich mir noch ein Netzteil kaufen? Damit ich das herausfinden soll? Hallo, ich habe schon genuh meine Netzteile Belastet mit Fuhrmark oder mit Prime ! Ich muss sagen, richtig aufgedreht ist mir noch kein Lüfter irgend eines Netzteil, von daher sehe ich das als humbuck


----------



## KastenBier (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> *humbuck *


 
*Das *ist Humbug! Ansonsten würde ich Stefan und Threshold schon vertrauen in Sachen Netzteile, die kennen sich (angeblich) schon ganz gut aus. Auch wenn die beiden des öfteren übermotiviert zu einem Austausch raten


----------



## BlackNeo (29. Mai 2013)

Skyline86 schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, bisher konnte ich von der Lautstärke her keinen Unterschied weißmachen ob das Bequiet oder das FSP leiser sind! Ach, ja, was ist mit den Spullenfiepen, da habe ich immer sehr deutliche von Bequiet Produkten festgestellt!



Wie Tresh schon gesagt hat, dann hast du noch nie ein NT gescheit belastet oder bist schwerhörig auf beiden Ohren, aber den Unterscheid erkennt jeder Mensch mit gesunden Ohren, z.B. ein Aurum dreht unter Last brutal auf.

Und ich kenne kein einziges be quiet NT von den mittlerweile über 20 Stück, die ich bei Freunden und Bekannten eingebaut habe, das Spulenfiepen hat. Kein einziges!


----------



## KastenBier (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Und ich kenne kein einziges be quiet NT von den mittlerweile über 20 Stück, die ich bei Freunden und Bekannten eingebaut habe, das Spulenfiepen hat. Kein einziges!


 
Skyline sprach ja auch von dem uralt  E6. Seitdem hat sich bei be quiet! und generell am Markt ja auch einiges getan.


----------



## BlackNeo (29. Mai 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Skyline sprach ja auch von dem uralt  E6. Seitdem hat sich bei be quiet! und generell am Markt ja auch einiges getan.



Es klang halt so an, dass er das als großes Problem von BQ NTs allgemein ansieht.
Jemandem der keinen Unterschied zwischen nem Aurum und nem E9 hört traue ich sowas zu....


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Naja, ich würd jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen , das ältere Netzteile , schlechter sind wie die neueren Modelle. Klar , die haben einen höheren Wirkungsgard. Aber was denn Rest betrifft würde ich jetzt nicht die alten schlecht reden!


Doch, sind sie. Denn in den letzten paar Wochen hat sich 'nen bisserl was getan, in so ziemlich jedem Punkt!
Nicht nur die Effizienz wurde besser, auch die Spannungsregulation wurde etwas besser bzw hier hat sich auch die Lastverteilung stark geändert. Früher (zu Zeiten der E5 und E6) war die +5V Leitung nicht soo unwichtig, heute ist sie es. Früher, zu Zeiten von E5 und E6 gab es keine Grafikkarten, die über 200W (oder sogar 250W) verbraten haben, heute gibt es das. Darauf hat man auch damals keine Rücksicht genommen bzw nehmen können, da man es nicht wusste.

Früher, zu Zeiten von E5 und E6, gab es auch keine allzu guten Stromsparmechanismen. Heute gibt es das. Wenn man darauf als Netzteilhersteller keine Rücksicht nimmt, erzeugt das einige unangenehme Nebengeräusche, die allgemein als Spulenfiepen bekannt sind.


Skyline86 schrieb:


> Die bauen die dinger doch alle mit Produktfehlern! Die sollen ja auch nicht 20 Jahre halten, stimmts. Sonst gebe es nicht diese  ganzen Hersteller. Ich gehe mal dovon aus das ältere Modelle länger halten, halt so wie mit anderen Produkten auch, obs das Auto ist oder der Fernseher, mann baut extra Produktfehler (sogenante Obsoleszenz) ein, damit die nicht ewig halten


jaja, immer wieder der gleiche Bullshit von wegen geplanter Obsoleszenz. Aber hey, die machen das halt absichtlich so, ist ja nicht so, dass ein Netzteil, das auch wirklich 20 Jahre hält nicht das doppelte (oder mehr) kosten würde und/oder unglaublich laut wäre. Aber hey, so ist es halt, wenn man nicht weiß, wie solche Dinge in der Realität konstruiert werden...
Da schmeißt man halt mit irgendwelchen Behauptungen um sich, die völlig daneben sind.



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, bisher konnte ich von der Lautstärke her keinen Unterschied weißmachen ob das Bequiet oder das FSP leiser sind! Ach, ja, was ist mit den Spullenfiepen, da habe ich immer sehr deutliche von Bequiet Produkten festgestellt!


1. Was ist Spullenfiepen?? 

2. Vielleicht solltest du dich dann auch besser zurückhalten, wenn du mit deinem Core i5 und der HD7850 bzw GTX660TI ein Netzteil belastest. Andere haben einen FX8350 oder ähnliches, zusammen mit 'ner HD7970GHz Edition. Da dreht dann der Lüfter 'nen bisserl mehr auf. Das du mit deinem 100W @ Last Rechner nix hörst, ist klar...



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Nur darf man nicht vergessen, die Bequiets , werden zwar hier entworfen, aber ich gehe stark davon aus , das diese auch nur in China gebaut werden! Du kannst mir doch hier nicht erzählen, das die von Enermax, ein unnütziges Entwicklerream haben Oder?


Und genau das ist der Unterschied!
Enermax wird in CHina/Taiwan entworfen/spezifiziert, die be quiets werden hier in Deutschland entworfen/spezifiziert.
Daher hat Enermax auch so einen Müll wie die Triathlor Serie gebracht, die im idle zwar richtig gut ist, unter Last aber 'ne Frechheit. 



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Achso , ja nicht alle 105°C sind super gut , da gibt es antürlich auch große Unterschiedein der Qualität und Lebensdauer der Module, ganz klar.


Du solltest aufhören irgendwelches zeugs zu faseln und besser mal mit Fakten kommen. Denn das zitierte ist einfach nur Spam, da keinen Zusammenhang zum Thema oder ähnliches. Das die Temperatur der Caps relativ egal ist, haben wir dir auch schon öfter gesagt. Und auch, dass die eigentlich nicht ausfallen (außer man nutzt leitenden Kleber).


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich mir noch ein Netzteil kaufen? Damit ich das herausfinden soll? Hallo, ich habe schon genuh meine Netzteile Belastet mit Fuhrmark oder mit Prime ! Ich muss sagen, richtig aufgedreht ist mir noch kein Lüfter irgend eines Netzteil, von daher sehe ich das als humbuck


 
Und nur weil du Furmark machst und dann eine Leistungsaufnahme von 250 Watt hat denkst du also dass du damit ein 500 Watt Netzteil voll auslastest?
Echt?
Beeindruckend. 
 Ich kann jedenfalls nicht mit 250 Watt Max ein 500 Watt Netzteil voll auslasten. 

Ich habe mal ein Enermax Triathlor voll ausgelastet -- auf Stefans Empfehlung hin -- mit zwei AMD 7970 und einem i7 3770 @4,7GHz.
Das war einfach beeindruckend wie das Triathlor dann aufgedreht hat. Echt klasse.  Muss man mal erlebt haben. 
Und das Aurum kenne ich auch. Das heult so richtig los wenn es mal in die Enge getrieben wird. 



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Jemandem der keinen Unterschied zwischen nem Aurum und nem E9 hört traue ich sowas zu....


 
Der war echt gut.


----------



## Skyline86 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Also, ich muss sagen, ich habe meine Netzteile wie schon gesagt, belastet, nur richtig lauter wurden diese nicht. 






BlackNeo schrieb:


> Wie Tresh schon gesagt hat, dann hast du noch nie ein NT gescheit belastet oder bist schwerhörig auf beiden Ohren, aber den Unterscheid erkennt jeder Mensch mit gesunden Ohren, z.B. ein Aurum dreht unter Last brutal auf.
> 
> Und ich kenne kein einziges be quiet NT von den mittlerweile über 20 Stück, die ich bei Freunden und Bekannten eingebaut habe, das Spulenfiepen hat. Kein einziges!


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Also, ich muss sagen, ich habe meine Netzteile wie schon gesagt, belastet, nur richtig lauter wurden diese nicht.


 
Was verstehst du denn unter richtig belasten?


----------



## Skyline86 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Wer greift denn wenn zuerst an? Ich habe auch nicht dich gemeint Threshold! Sorry! Sondern BlackNeo, dieser sollte sich mal überlegen, was er von sich gibt , okay.
Wigesagt, wen ich Prime getestet habe  über mehrerre Stunden. Oder ein Spiel gezockt habe über mehrere Stunden . Odre Fuhramrk getestet habe! Ja , sowas ist für mich eine Belastung fürs Netzteil!



Wie siehts mit euch aus, da Ihr ja soviel Ahnung habt von der Materie, erzählt doch mal, was für euch ein augiebiger Test ist für Netzteile  Womit bereitet Ihr Ihnen freude?


----------



## Legacyy (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Dann misch ich mich auch mal ein.

Eine ERNSTHAFTE Belastung des Netzteils sind keine popligen 60% oder 70%, sondern das ist Volllast. Also kannst du mit deinem PC noch kein Netzteil ernsthaft belastet haben.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Wigesagt, wen ich Prime getestet habe  über mehrerre Stunden. Oder ein Spiel gezockt habe über mehrere Stunden . Odre Fuhramrk getestet habe! Ja , sowas ist für mich eine Belastung fürs Netzteil!



Und genau das ist eben keine Auslastung. 
Wenn du ein System hast das im Furmark 330 Watt braucht dann lastest du ein 500 Watt Netzteil eben nicht aus.
Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?
Häng mal eine zweite Grafikkarte dran. Dann sieht das schon ganz anders aus.



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit euch aus, da Ihr ja soviel Ahnung habt von der Materie, erzählt doch mal, was für euch ein augiebiger Test ist für Netzteile  Womit bereitet Ihr Ihnen freude?



Ich nutze eine Chroma wenn ich ein Netzteil wirklich mal testen will.
Ansonsten hänge ich einfach mal 2 oder 3 Grafikkarten dran wenn ich es nur mal austesten will wie es sich unter Last verhält.
Zuletzt hatte ich das mit einem Triathlor gemacht. Das Netzteil hat durchgehalten aber du hast es noch draußen im Hof gehört. 
Und das Aurum hatte ich vor längerer Zeit mal ausgetestet und daher weiß ich dass es unter Last laut ist.

Ich hatte auch mal das Dark Power P10 550 Watt das im Zweitrechner läuft ausgelastet. Es lief sogar mit Überlast aber trotzdem war es immer noch unhörbar. 
Und ich hatte mal das Vergnügen gehabt ein Corsair AX 1200 Watt voll auszulasten. Mit 4 Grafikkarten. Dagegen ist das Triathlor dann schon wieder leise.


----------



## Skyline86 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Nun gut, so ein Chroma besitze ich nicht  3 Grafikkarten, habe ich auch nicht  


Mal, ne Frage? Gibt es eine offiziele Liste wo man sehen kann . Welcher Hersteller denn von Netzteilen vorne liegt?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Eine Chroma habe ich auch nicht aber ich weiß wo welche sind. 

Ich kann mir auch 4 Grafikkarten und ein Dual Sockel Mainboard samt Xeon CPUs besorgen.  Aber wozu? 

Nein es gibt keine Liste weil dazu die Kritierien fehlen mit der du die Liste erstellst.
Du kannst nach Marktanteilen gucken und die Hersteller/Anbieter fragen ob sie dir Ausfallraten nennen -- was ich aber stark bezweifel dass sie das machen.


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Also, ich muss sagen, ich habe meine Netzteile wie schon gesagt, belastet, nur richtig lauter wurden diese nicht.


 
Wenn du gesunde Ohren hast, dann hast du das NT einfach noch nie richtig belastet, dann solltest du nämlich merken dass das ab ~80% ordentlich aufdreht!


----------



## Skyline86 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Nur hab ich das nie gehabt, die 80 %  Hab leider kein Croma zu Haus und keine Sli oder Crossfire Verbunde ! Sorry



Ich verstehe nur nicht warum hier , einzig und allein Bequiet als das Übernatürliche bewertet wird, und der Rets als misst dargestelt wird? Sorry dafür habe ich meine eigene Meinung, aber die will hier anscheinend niemand hören, schade. 

Fakt ist , Hersteller wie Enermax, Seasonic, FSP stellen Ihre Netzteile noch selber herr. Bequiet dagegen nutzt Modelle halt von bestimmten Herrstellern, die sie umgestallten in Bequiet Produkte. In wieweit die nun besser oder schlechter sind, als andere kann man so nicht sagen.


Von daher, einen schönen Tag noch allen NT Enthusiasten


----------



## Legacyy (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

be Quiet ist eben im Bereich der Netzteile für ca. 70-85 Konkurrenzlos. 
Da gibts keine anderen hersteller der genauso technisch gute, leise, gut verarbeitete Netzteile mit all den Schutzfunktionen und nem sehr guten Service bietet.

Für die günstigen Modelle kann man ja noch, neben den L8 oder System Power, die Cougar Modelle und das LC 7300 V2.3 nehmen.

Im High-End Bereich sind die SeaSonic und Emermax auch empfehlenswert.

Und was ist schlecht daran, wenn be Quiet nicht selbst herstellt 
Die geben eben bei den Herstellern die Teile in Auftrag und ändern die Teile nach Ihren Wünschen ab ,sodass bessere Netzteile entstehen als die Originale...


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Nur hab ich das nie gehabt, die 80 %  Hab leider kein Croma zu Haus und keine Sli oder Crossfire Verbunde ! Sorry



Ja eben. Und genau das kritisieren wir hier.
Du kannst das Netzteil gar nicht auslasten. Ergo kannst du gar nicht beurteilen wie es unter Last wirklich ist.



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht warum hier , einzig und allein Bequiet als das Übernatürliche bewertet wird, und der Rets als misst dargestelt wird? Sorry dafür habe ich meine eigene Meinung, aber die will hier anscheinend niemand hören, schade.



Wo ist denn Bequiet übernatürlich?
BeQuiet bietet für den Deutschen Markt eben sehr gute Produkte an weil BeQuiet aus Deutschland kommt und genau weiß was deutsche User wollen.
Und beim Netzteil ist das Gesamtpaket eben wichtig und nicht nur eine einzige Sache.



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Fakt ist , Hersteller wie Enermax, Seasonic, FSP stellen Ihre Netzteile noch selber herr. Bequiet dagegen nutzt Modelle halt von bestimmten Herrstellern, die sie umgestallten in Bequiet Produkte. In wieweit die nun besser oder schlechter sind, als andere kann man so nicht sagen.



Enermax stellt auch nicht alles selbst her. Die lassen schon mal fertigen. 

Und im Fall des Straight E9 kann man durchaus sagen dass das Straight E9 besser ist als die Basis Aurum.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht warum hier , einzig und allein Bequiet als das Übernatürliche bewertet wird, und der Rets als misst dargestelt wird? Sorry dafür habe ich meine eigene Meinung, aber die will hier anscheinend niemand hören, schade.


Weil be quiet die einzigen sind, die es halbwegs hinbekommen, durchgehend halbwegs leise zu sein, im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern wie Seasonic und Enermax, die erst im oberen Preisbereich mithalten können.




Skyline86 schrieb:


> Fakt ist , Hersteller wie Enermax, Seasonic, FSP stellen Ihre Netzteile noch selber herr.


1. Deine Rechtschreibung lässt sehr viel Raum für verbesserungen. Herr mit zwei R ist eine männliche Person. Das macht in dem Zusammenhang überhaupt keinen Sinn.
2. Wo nun irgendwas hergestellt wird, ist völlig ralle. Das spielt sowas von gar keine Rolle. Denn die Spezifikationen werden vom Auftraggeber festgelegt, der Fertiger hat dann zuzusehen, dass er dem geforderten irgendwie gerecht wird. Das schafft er mal mehr oder weniger. Aber zu behaupten, dass jemand besser wäre, weil er selbst herstellt, ist einfach bullshit. Insbesondere bei kleineren Firmen (wie Enermax) ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall. Oder willst behaupten, das ein Leadman/Powermax Netzteil besser wäre, weil die selbst fertigen? Oder ein XHY Power?

Ganz ab davon ist Enermax eher am Rande der existenz. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es sie in 10 Jahren nicht mehr geben wird, ist deutlich höher als dass es sie in 10 Jahren noch gibt. Der Grund dafür ist eben genau weil sie noch selbst fertigen (bzw entwickeln, fertigen tun sie wohl nicht mehr) und nicht bei anderen einkaufen gehen. Dadurch bekommen sie beim Einkauf ziemlich bescheidene Konditionen und das Gesamtprodukt ist deutlich schlechter als das was z.B. be quiet anbieten kann. Eben weil sie die Möglichkeit haben, bei anderen einzukaufen.

Aber Enermax hat auch einige Produkte im Angebot, die nicht von denen stammen. DAs 300W Triathlor zum Beispiel.


Skyline86 schrieb:


> Bequiet dagegen nutzt Modelle halt von bestimmten Herrstellern, die sie umgestallten in Bequiet Produkte. In wieweit die nun besser oder schlechter sind, als andere kann man so nicht sagen.


Klar, kann man das sagen. Wenn man die Wahl zwischen mehreren Fertigern hat, kann man zu denen hingehen, anschauen, was die zu welchen Konditionen anzubieten haben und was man selbst gerne hätte. Da kann man dann das beste von auswählen. Bzw das, was am ehesten den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht.

Wenn z.B. Seasonic gerade mit einer Plattform etwas lauter ist, elektrisch aber besser wäre, dafür sehr teuer, aber z.B. HEC eine Plattform hat, die zwar elektrisch nicht ganz auf dem Niveau ist, dafür deutlich leiser zu bekommen und deutlich preiswerter, kann man in diesem Falle HEC fertigen lassen. Seasonic kann das nicht.


----------



## Skyline86 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Eben, wie ich schon angedeutet hab, das Gesamtpacket ist wichtig, und nicht einzig und erlein der Lüfter.#

Was spricht, denn gegen ein Aurum Gold Edition? Was soll da noch schlecht sein? Neben dem Lüfter?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja eben. Und genau das kritisieren wir hier.
> Du kannst das Netzteil gar nicht auslasten. Ergo kannst du gar nicht beurteilen wie es unter Last wirklich ist.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Was spricht, denn gegen ein Aurum Gold Edition? Was soll da noch schlecht sein? Neben dem Lüfter?


 
Die Spannungsstabilität bei Crossload.


----------



## Skyline86 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

hab ich noch nie gehört, das es schlecht sein soll, also warum so ein unfug


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Weil du sowas auch nie merken wirst. Bei deiner "Auslastung".


----------



## Skyline86 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Ach ja , und die  " Auslastung" qwillt bei dir schon über ?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Nein denn mein Netzteil hat ja keine Probleme bei Crossload.


----------



## Skyline86 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Warum sollte das Aurum damit probleme haben? Gibs dafür feste Beweise?


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Legacyy schrieb:


> be Quiet ist eben im Bereich der Netzteile für ca. 70-85 Konkurrenzlos.
> Da gibts keine anderen hersteller der genauso technisch gute, leise, gut verarbeitete Netzteile mit all den Schutzfunktionen und nem sehr guten Service bietet.
> 
> Für die günstigen Modelle kann man ja noch, neben den L8 oder System Power, die Cougar Modelle und das LC 7300 V2.3 nehmen.
> ...


 
ja da hat sich auch Bequiet so manch schnitzer erlaubt (platine HUST)


*Stefan Payne*
der bericht mit dem caps ist toll


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Aurum damit probleme haben? Gibs dafür feste Beweise?


 
Ja denn das ist ein technisches Problem. Liegt daran wie die Spannungen beim Aurum erzeugt werden.


----------



## MonstersNextDoor (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Ich habe ein Cougar und das läuft sein mehr als einem Jahr ohne Probleme.. Die Kabel sind eher nicht der bringer aber dafür gibt´s sowas wer zu Faul zum sleeven ist..

Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeved Cables » NZXT ATX 24-Pin Verlängerung 25cm, black HSG - sleeved black

Corsair Netzteile sehen nicht nur gut aus sondern haben wie bei diesem hier auch ein gutes Kabelmanagement und man ist nicht auf den Sleeving kramm angewiesen..

Corsair AX860, Netzteil

Man sagt Corsair Netzteilen nach das sie angeblich pfieppen..


----------



## Skyline86 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Ja wo bitte denn? Du hast es immer noch nicht erwiesen!

Ganz ehrlich, ich werd  hier im Thread nicht mehr schlau. Alle reden nur das eine , können es aber nicht wiederlegen. Was soll bitte an dem Netzteil schlecht sein? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja denn das ist ein technisches Problem. Liegt daran wie die Spannungen beim Aurum erzeugt werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



MonstersNextDoor schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Cougar und das läuft sein mehr als einem Jahr ohne Probleme..


Ich hab hier auch ein 700W Cougar CM. Das fand ich auch eigentlich immer relativ brauchbar, auch wenn die verbauten Su'scon Caps (außer Primär Cap) eher unterstes Niveau sind...
Natürlich nur bis ichs an die Chroma 6000 angeschlossen habe. Als ich den Zettel davon in Händen hielt, wurd mir erst einmal richtig übel...
Habs danach auch ausgeschlachtet und das beste draus gemacht...



MonstersNextDoor schrieb:


> Corsair Netzteile sehen nicht nur gut aus sondern haben wie bei diesem hier auch ein gutes Kabelmanagement und man ist nicht auf den Sleeving kramm angewiesen..


Hast du die Netzteile von denen persönlich gesehen? Wenn nicht dann solltest du sie auch nicht empfehlen, das geht nämlich meistens schief.

Und Corsair hat hier im dt. Raum einen eher schlechten Ruf und das voll zurecht! Einerseits nerven deren Cowboy Vertreter tierisch, andererseits sind deren Produkte z.T. auch gar nicht so gut und man kann denen echt unterstehen, dass da jemand mit 'ner Marketing Checkliste die Netzteile entwirft - und dann nur der Preis entscheidet.
Zumindest schauen dann einige Netzteile so aus (z.B. die GS Serie, bei denen das Lüftergitter völlig idiotisch ist).



MonstersNextDoor schrieb:


> Man sagt Corsair Netzteieln aber nach das sie angeblich pfieppen..


Ja, die CWT made semi passiven Teile pfeifen im idle, weil die semi Lüfterlos Geschichte grotten schlecht implementiert ist. Dann gibts auch einige die von den Stromsparmechanismen aus dem Tritt gebracht werden usw. Also das volle Programm. Kurzum: Corsair ist eigentlich weniger zu empfehlen, da sie eigentlich nur Standardkost einkaufen und da Lippenstift drauf tun. (=das ganze hübsch verpacken). Technisch sind die meisten Teile einfach nur unterer Durchschnitt und kaum empfehlenswert, insbesondere die verwendeten Lüfter sind eher schlecht und billig (bei 140mm Lüftern kannst davon ausgehen, dass der eine Nenndrehzahl von ~2800rpm hat). 



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Ja wo bitte denn? Du hast es immer noch nicht erwiesen!


Das Aurum ist Gruppenreguliert, daher ist es einfach schlecht bei Querbelastungen. Ist bauartbedingt so. Kann man nicht wirklich ändern. Ist so. Akzeptiere es.



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich werd  hier im Thread nicht mehr schlau. Alle reden nur das eine , können es aber nicht wiederlegen. Was soll bitte an dem Netzteil schlecht sein?


Lautstärke zum einen, zum anderen ist die Spannungsqualität nicht soo aufregend und eher 'Standardkost'. Auch der Rest ist wenig aufregend und verdient es eigentlich nicht, besonders hervorgehoben zu werden, ganz im Gegenteil, das Aurum ist einfach nur ein 08/15 Standard Netzteil, das nichts besser macht als die anderen...


----------



## Voodoo2 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch ein 700W Cougar CM. Das fand ich auch eigentlich immer relativ brauchbar, auch wenn die verbauten Su'scon Caps (außer Primär Cap) eher unterstes Niveau sind...
> Natürlich nur bis ichs an die Chroma 6000 angeschlossen habe. Als ich den Zettel davon in Händen hielt, wurd mir erst einmal richtig übel...
> Habs danach auch ausgeschlachtet und das beste draus gemacht...
> 
> ...



das aurum 400 z.b ist leider nicht gantz ein 08/15 standart netzteil die technik ist von FSP (der größte asiatische netzteil hersteller ) (evtl 5 mal grösser als bequiet mit einer höheren gewinnspanne ironie aus)
die spannungsquali ist keine Standardkost gegenüber aktuellen netzteillen ich würde sie eher als dürftig einstufen aber bei kein übetriebenes OC als ausreichend 
ich hatte es für 42€ mit versand bekommen(heute für 53€ca) schau dich mal in der Preis klasse mal um was du dafür bekommst 
das aurum ist ein Preisleistungs hit zumindest zur damaligen zeit 
Test: FSP Aurum 400 Watt - Fazit | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests
PC-Experience Reviews : | FSP Aurum 400Watt Netzteil


ps in eigener sache @stefan Payne +*Threshold*
*warum seit ihr nicht fähig **Skyline86* ein paar tests zu zeigen ?
da sieht *Skyline86* einfach und schnell was sache ist


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> ps in eigener sache @stefan Payne +*Threshold*
> *warum seit ihr nicht fähig **Skyline86* ein paar tests zu zeigen ?
> da sieht *Skyline86* einfach und schnell was sache ist


 
Hier hast du ein Review.
FSP Aurum Gold 700 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Aber was soll das bringen? Das Ergebnis wird sowieso angezweifelt:
- Kein MOV verbaut
- Schlechter Spannungsstabilität
- schlechte Ripple Noise Werte
- Gold Wirkungsgrad wird unter Volllast nicht erreicht
- gute Lötqualität ist was anderes
- Unter Last sehr laut


----------



## Voodoo2 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hier hast du ein Review.
> FSP Aurum Gold 700 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
> 
> Aber was soll das bringen? Das Ergebnis wird sowieso angezweifelt:
> ...


 
für den mainstream Perfect wie am schluss geschrieben 
ich vermute jetzt mal ohne die zahlen genauer betrachtet zu haben das ein 700 aurum negativer da steht als ein 400 z.b vorausgesetzt es würd nicht auf anschlag betrieben 

ich kann aus eigener erfahrung sagen das es unter hoher last laut ist bei meiner config.. ist aber noch unaufällig (habe 2 Enermax T.B.Silence PWM auf ca 900 u.min drin rest siehe signatur meine enermax sind lauter im sommer könnte sich das aber ändern aufgrund von zimmer temps über 25C bis 29C
*
*
- Schlechter Spannungsstabilität wen um die 12volt leitung z.b geht 
ich weis leider nicht wie sich diese (technik angeblich nent )aus einem 12 volt strang kan man sich die gesamte Power her nehmen (ob das jetzt was besonderes ist kann ich leider nicht sagen zumindest scheint es bauart bedingt zu sein ) das scheinen andere hersteller nicht unbedingt mit an board zu haben diese technik ( ich weis aber wie gesagt nicht ob das besonderes ist ???)

zu deiner frage was soll das bringen ?
*Skyline86* denke ich wollte mehr infos haben in form von tests etc... 

mein persö... fazit
nüchtern betrachtet so lange man den ball flach haltet bei diesem netzteil ist es ok und wen ich von meinen ausgehe 42€ 90GOLD ist das für mich ein schnäppchen vor allem zu dem zeit punkt betrachtet ca 12 bis 15 monaten


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> für den mainstream Perfect wie am schluss geschrieben
> ich vermute jetzt mal ohne die zahlen genauer betrachtet zu haben das ein 700 aurum negativer da steht als ein 400 z.b vorausgesetzt es würd nicht auf anschlag betrieben



Ich finde es halt bedauerlich dass meist nur große Netzteile wirklich ausführlich getestet werden.
Niemand der halbwegs bei Verstand ist wird sich ein 700 Watt Aurum kaufen.
Review hin oder her.



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> - Schlechter Spannungsstabilität wen um die 12volt leitung z.b geht
> ich weis leider nicht wie sich diese (technik angeblich nent )aus einem 12 volt strang kan man sich die gesamte Power her nehmen (ob das jetzt was besonderes ist kann ich leider nicht sagen zumindest scheint es bauart bedingt zu sein ) das scheinen andere hersteller nicht unbedingt mit an board zu haben diese technik ( ich weis aber wie gesagt nicht ob das besonderes ist ???)



Das liegt daran dass es gruppenreguliert ist. Das ist technisch bedingt.
Anders ist es wenn es DC-DC hat. Da hast du die Stabilität. Liegt an der technischen Basis.



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> mein persö... fazit
> nüchtern betrachtet so lange man den ball flach haltet bei diesem netzteil ist es ok und wen ich von meinen ausgehe 42€ 90GOLD ist das für mich ein schnäppchen vor allem zu dem zeit punkt betrachtet ca 12 bis 15 monaten



Du musst halt erkennen können welche Netzteile schlecht sind, welche brauchbar sind, welche gut sind und welche wirklich herausragen.
Die Netzteile steigen und fallen mit der Lautstärke denn das ist das einzige was der User daheim wirklich merkt.
Das Aurum ist eben nur Durchschnitt. Den meisten Leuten reicht das völlig. Andere schauen nach dem Paket und erkennen dass es für ein paar Euro mehr ein besseres Netzteil gibt.
Die Frage ist immer: Wie teuer ist besser? Wenn der Aufpreis nur ein paar Euro beträgt ist es vertretbar. Wenn das bessere Netzteil doppelt soviel kostet dann natürlich nicht.
 Das E9 mit 400 Watt kostet 18€ mehr als das was du ausgegeben hast.
Dafür bekommst du eben die bessere Lüftersteuerung und die besseren Garantiebedingungen. Jeder muss selbst entscheiden in wie weit das für ihn wichtig ist.
Trotzdem bietet das Straigh E9 einfach das bessere Paket im Vergleich zum Aurum. Und das ist nun mal Fakt.


----------



## Voodoo2 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt bedauerlich dass meist nur große Netzteile wirklich ausführlich getestet werden.
> Niemand der halbwegs bei Verstand ist wird sich ein 700 Watt Aurum kaufen.
> Review hin oder her.
> 
> ...


 
hier mus man doch fairerweise dazu sagen das bequit längere zeit im unteren sektor mit möglichst viel effizienz nichts preislich atraktives hatte
da haben sie verhältnis mässig lange zu geschaut wie die 90GOLD welle kam wie gesagt im unteren watt sektor


----------



## Skyline86 (31. Mai 2013)

Du sagst es ist einb 08/15 Netzteil! Okay, aber es hat ein Gold Auszeichnung! Laut diverser tests ist es ein Preis/Leistungs Tipp, das sich vor der Konkurenz nicht verstecken sollte. Als ich es gehabt habe, war es Top! Es war sehr leise und absolut Stabil! Nie Probleme gehabt. Mein Eindruck darauf, die haben ein fantastisches Netzteil geschaffen!

Mir ist echt egal, wer es wieder in denn Dreck ziehen will 



Ich kanns nur weiter empfehlen! TOP Netzteil!




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch ein 700W Cougar CM. Das fand ich auch eigentlich immer relativ brauchbar, auch wenn die verbauten Su'scon Caps (außer Primär Cap) eher unterstes Niveau sind...
> Natürlich nur bis ichs an die Chroma 6000 angeschlossen habe. Als ich den Zettel davon in Händen hielt, wurd mir erst einmal richtig übel...
> Habs danach auch ausgeschlachtet und das beste draus gemacht...
> 
> ...



Ja, und bequiet verbaut nur dei besten Caps? Oder wie , so das sie die unangefochtene nummer 1 ist ?  Oder wie ? 


Für mich sind immer noch Enermax oder Seasonic noch vor Bequiet! Bequiet kommt bei mir hochstens an dritter stelle, dies müssen sie sich dann teilen mit anderen namhaften Herrstellern wie Corsair , Antec, FSP. Wobei Antec , hab ich zu weit nach Hinten Gereit! Antec hat ne riesige tradition und Erfahrung , was Netzteil bauen angeht! 

Da kann ich schlecht sagen, die habens es nicht drauf und verbauen nur schlechte sachen in den Netzteilen!

Ich sag mal so, Bequiet muss auch eine Gewinnmarge haben! Die können auch nich tdie Besten Bauelemente verbauen! Sonst machen die auch keine gewinn! 


? Verbaut Bequiet die besten Komponente  im Netzteilsegment? Diesen Eindruck hatte ich nicht unbedingt!


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Ja, und bequiet verbaut nur dei besten Caps? Oder wie , so das sie die unangefochtene nummer 1 ist ?  Oder wie ?



Wie oft soll ich dir noch sagen dass es nicht alleine auf gute Caps ankommt?



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Für mich sind immer noch Enermax oder Seasonic noch vor Bequiet! Bequiet kommt bei mir hochstens an dritter stelle, dies müssen sie sich dann teilen mit anderen namhaften Herrstellern wie Corsair , Antec, FSP. Wobei Antec , hab ich zu weit nach Hinten Gereit! Antec hat ne riesige tradition und Erfahrung , was Netzteil bauen angeht!
> 
> Da kann ich schlecht sagen, die habens es nicht drauf und verbauen nur schlechte sachen in den Netzteilen!



Enermax hat stark abgebaut. Corsair hat eine Menge Schrott in den Reihen. Bei Antec ist das nicht anders. Außerdem baut Antec nicht selbst. Die lassen genauso fertigen wie Corsair. Corsair lässt halt gerne bei CWT fertigen und das merkst du dann auch. Hier billig, da gespart, dort laut.


----------



## BlackNeo (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Für mich sind immer noch Enermax oder Seasonic noch vor Bequiet! Bequiet kommt bei mir hochstens an dritter stelle, dies müssen sie sich dann teilen mit anderen namhaften Herrstellern wie Corsair , Antec, FSP. Wobei Antec , hab ich zu weit nach Hinten Gereit! Antec hat ne riesige tradition und Erfahrung , was Netzteil bauen angeht!



Enermax hat in letzter Zeit nichts besonderes mehr, das Triathlor ist unbrauchbar, weil zu laut, das Platimax zu teuer wegen Platin-Aufschlag. Das einzig gute P/L NT bei Enermax ist das Revo87+, was ja auch in letzter Zeit sehr günstig geworden ist.
Seasonic hat Probleme mit Elektronikgeräuschen und die Lüfter sind nicht besonders toll, was man bestens an der G-Serie sehen kann.
Corsair hat sehr viel Müll, die ganzen Corsair made by CWT NTs kannst du in die Tonne hauen und auch die guten von Seasonic und Flextronics haben einen miesen Lüfter.
FSP hat keine großartig leisen NTs im Angebot, außer das Xilenser, das kostet aber seinen Preis.
Antec baut nicht selbst und die haben auch keine Erfahrung mit dem bauen. Und sie wissen anscheinend nicht was der deutsche Kunde will, denn im günstigen Sektor verbauen sie keine tollen Lüfter und werden deshalb unter Last SEHR laut.

be quiet bietet solide Elektronik und einen SEHR leisen Lüfter zu fairen Preisen. Es sind einfach die leisesten NTs, deshalb sind es die besten, weil die Elektronik nicht viel schlechter ist als bei Seasonic oder Enermax.



> Ich sag mal so, Bequiet muss auch eine Gewinnmarge haben! Die können auch nicht die Besten Bauelemente verbauen! Sonst machen die auch keine gewinn!
> 
> Verbaut Bequiet die besten Komponente  im Netzteilsegment? Diesen Eindruck hatte ich nicht unbedingt!


Denkst du die anderen Hersteller verbauen etwas die besten Bauteile zu nem geringeren Preis als be quiet? Schau dir mal ein Platimax oder das AXi 1200W an. Da sind beste Bauteile verbaut, beim AXi ist auch die Lötqualität ziemlich die beste die ich je gesehen habe, aber das kostet.

be quiet verbaut im Dark Power Pro P10 auch SEHR gute Bauteile, das kostet halt. Die günstigeren Modelle wie das E9 haben immer noch gute Elektronik und auch wenn die Konkurrenten in dem Bereich bessere Elektronik haben, die be quiets sind leise.

Es kommt nicht nur auf Bauteile und auch nicht nur auf Lautstärke an, das Gesamtpaket muss stimmen. und hier liefert be quiet das beste!


----------



## Skyline86 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Okay, Ihr habt mich überzeugt . In Zukunft werde ich das mal beachten.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Skyline86 schrieb:


> Okay, Ihr habt mich überzeugt . In Zukunft werde ich das mal beachten.


 
Wenn du irgendwann mal die Gelegenheit hast und eine zweite Grafikkarte bekommst. Egal wie jetzt. Dann bau sie mal ein und lass das System mal so richtig abkotzen.
Dann wirst du sehen dass das Aurum lauter wird. und exakt das hat du eben beim BeQuiet nicht und das macht dann letztendlich den Unterschied aus.


----------



## Jolly91 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Ich hab zwar das Seasonic X-560 und da hatte ich einmal ein Problem mit dem Lüfterlager, nach einem knappen Jahr, habe das an den Support nach Deutschland geschickt, 7 Tage später ein neues bekommen, und das rennt seit einem guten Jahr dahin. 

Jedenfalls ist es ein Semi-Passives Netzteil, und den Lüfter hört man beim anlaufen kaum, von der Qualität ist es sicher sehr gut und auf hohem Niveau, dafür zahlen wir eben auch, und beim Netzteil sollte man nunmal auch nicht sparen, aber es sei gesagt, das es auch überall Probleme geben kann.

Und der Supporter von Seasonic teilte mir mit, das deren Lüfter so teuer seien, wie ein Low-End Netzteil.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Und der Supporter von Seasonic teilte mir mit, das deren Lüfter so teuer seien, wie ein Low-End Netzteil.


 
Entweder hat der Typ keinen blassen Schimmer oder ist ein riesengroßer Schwätzer.

Lüfter bei NTs sind Massenware, da wird einer kaum mehr als 2€ kosten. Und die Seasonic Lüfter sind nicht das wahre, ein be quiet Netzteil mit Silent Wings ist deutlich leiser.

Aber mal nebenbei: Es gibt keine Lüfter die so teuer sind wie ein Low-End Netzteil, die teuersten Lüfter sind wohl e-Loops oder Silent Wings 2 und selbst die kosten grade mal 15€ das Stück.


----------



## Legacyy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Also den ersten Netzteil Schrott gibts schon ab 12€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Bereich der Massenpeoduktion kosten Lüfter nur Centbeträge, das würde nicht mal teuer sein da hochwertigere Komponenten zu verbauen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Juni 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Also den ersten Netzteil Schrott gibts schon ab 12 <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=654888"/>



Ob das ding mehr packt, als den eigenen lüfter zu versorgen?


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Juni 2013)

Boah, krass was es für NT-Müll gibt.

Ja stimmt, bri den Massen die an Lüftern von den Herstellern gekauft werden kosten die ja nur ein paar Cents. Trotzdem würde ein besserer Lüfter mehr kosten, was die Hersteller dann mit semi-passiv "kompensieren"


----------



## Deathranger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

also würde ich mir das 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, kaufen würde ich meine  Heute neue angekomme   amd hd 7950 zum laufen bekommen ohne das mein rechner aus geht an geht .. Mein netzteil das ich mir leztes jahr gekauft hab  500 Watt Corsair CX500 V2 Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software reicht leider nicht nun liegt die karte erst mal rum bis ich das geld dafür zusammen gesparrt habe  .... bitter naja hab mir den rechner vom taschen geld etc selber zusammen gespart 
und mir gestern halt die  3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
gekauft  ^^ aber ja mein nt macht das nicht mit leider


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Entweder hat der Typ keinen blassen Schimmer oder ist ein riesengroßer Schwätzer.
> 
> Lüfter bei NTs sind Massenware, da wird einer kaum mehr als 2€ kosten. Und die Seasonic Lüfter sind nicht das wahre, ein be quiet Netzteil mit Silent Wings ist deutlich leiser.
> 
> Aber mal nebenbei: Es gibt keine Lüfter die so teuer sind wie ein Low-End Netzteil, die teuersten Lüfter sind wohl e-Loops oder Silent Wings 2 und selbst die kosten grade mal 15€ das Stück.


 
Damit meinte ich die ganze Konstruktion, rund um die Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## poiu (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Lüfter bei NTs sind Massenware, da wird einer kaum mehr als 2€ kosten. Und die Seasonic Lüfter sind nicht das wahre, ein be quiet Netzteil mit Silent Wings ist deutlich leiser.
> 
> .



na ja subjektive Einschätzung, die Sanyo Denki sind Industrie Lüfter, wer schon mal einen Katalog gesehen hat (ich kenne nur Kataloge von Papst) die kosten im Verkauf schon soviel wie ein kleines Netzteil. 

http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_db_e/coolingfan/dcfan/cooling_dcfan.html

Im Großeinkauf sind die Preise natürlich anders, trotzdem kann man Industrie lüfter nicht mir irgendeinen China 10c Crap vergleichen die dürften deutlich teurer sein


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



poiu schrieb:


> na ja subjektive Einschätzung, die Sanyo Denki sind Industrie Lüfter, wer schon mal einen Katalog gesehen hat (ich kenne nur Kataloge von Papst) die kosten im Verkauf schon soviel wie ein kleines Netzteil.


 
Die sind aber nicht in den Netzteilen verbaut.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Die naechste bequiet-Beweihraeucherung.
Vielleicht sollte man dieses Unterforum in bequiet und Gehaeuse umbenennen.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Juni 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die naechste bequiet-Beweihraeucherung.
> Vielleicht sollte man dieses Unterforum in bequiet und Gehaeuse umbenennen.



Nein, das nicht. Es ist nur Fakt, da be quiet für Leute die ein leises NT haben wollen Konkurrenzlos ist.


----------



## blautemple (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die naechste bequiet-Beweihraeucherung.
> Vielleicht sollte man dieses Unterforum in bequiet und Gehaeuse umbenennen.


 
Dann nenn halt eine Alternative


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die naechste bequiet-Beweihraeucherung.
> Vielleicht sollte man dieses Unterforum in bequiet und Gehaeuse umbenennen.


 
Dann nenne uns doch mal bitte 5 Netzteile unter 100€, die auch bei starker Belastung leise sind und dabei alle wichtigen Schutzschaltungen haben (Multi Rail, OTP usw).
Ich bin schon gespannt auf deine ANtwort...


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die naechste bequiet-Beweihraeucherung.
> Vielleicht sollte man dieses Unterforum in bequiet und Gehaeuse umbenennen.


 
Nenne Alternativen anstelle zu meckern.
Nenn mir ein einziges Netzteil das im Prreisbereich eines E9 450 Watt liegt und die gleiche Effizienz besitzt, ebenso leise arbeitet und eine gleichwertige Garantie besitzt.
Nur ein einziges.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



EXTREME1 schrieb:


> Und welche Firma stellt zurzeit die besten Netzteile her?
> Damit meine ich die Effizienz, Sicherheitseinstellungen, Extras, Lautstärke.
> Vom Preis und Wattleistung mal abgesehen.



Das war die urspruengliche Fragestellung des TE's.

Stefan, verlang nicht nach irgendwelchen Stellungnahmen zu Aussagen, wenn du selbst nicht bereit bist, dies zu tun.

Frage noch zu bequiet: sie haben bei ihren Garantieleistungen doch mit Anderen gleichgezogen.
Wie sieht es generell mit Kulanz aus, wenn ein Geraet knapp nach der Garantiezeit einen Defekt aufweist?

Threshold, in diesem Preisbereich bzw. Leistungsbereich ist bequiet mit dem E9 450 ein Unikum, war aber nicht die generelle Frage des TE's.
Eine Frage so verbiegen das eine Aussage dann passt, das habe ich mit meiner, bewusst provokativen, Aussage kritisiert.

Aber generell faellt auf, das eigentlich egal fuer was, nur bequiet empfohlen wird. Das gibt dem ganzen Neztteil/Gehaeuse Unterforum einen seltsamen Beigeschmack. Bei jeder Empfehlung sollte man imho eher mehrere Produkte auflisten und ihre Staerken/Schwaechen hervorheben und letztendlich die Fragesteller entscheiden lassen.
Hier ist generell: du brauchst eh kein so starkes Netzteil, nimm ein E9 450W, das Beste was es gibt, Punkt.
Wenn man nachfragt: dein System erreicht nie 400W, schau dir Tests an, Stefan hats gesagt.

Ist wieder etwas ueberspitzt ausgedrueckt, kommt aber nicht von irgendwoher.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das war die urspruengliche Fragestellung des TE's.


 
Und wir alle --außer dir -- haben schon festgestellt dass du die Frage des TS nicht komplett beantworten kannst denn du musst eben differenzieren.
Du kannst ein 300€ Netzteil nicht mit einem 50€ Netzteil vergleichen und du kannst nicht sagen dass die einen die besten sind nur weil sie ein Modell haben das wirklich gut ist obwohl alle anderen schlecht sind.
Du musst immer das gesamte Portfolio anschauen.

Das können wir ja gerne machen:
Was hat denn Enermax im gesamten Portfolio zu bieten? 
Da gibt es das Triathlor. Das ist eher schlecht. Und schon hat Enermax verloren denn ein schlechtes Modell reicht aus.
Schauen wir mal Corsair an?
Die haben das AX. Und dann?
Dann ist da meist nur noch billiges Zeugs. Also auch verloren.
Schauen wir uns Seasonic an.
Die haben das Platinum. Das ist gut.
Dann gibt es da noch die G Serie. Sehr laut unter Last. Ergo auch verloren.

Wer bleibt denn da jetzt noch?
Ich komme nicht drauf. Hilf doch mal.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> blablabla


 bequiet hat nur Topprodukte?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer bleibt denn da jetzt noch?
> Ich komme nicht drauf. Hilf doch mal.


 
Deine von oben herablassende Art kannst du dir sonst wohinstecken.
Am besten zu dem Bonusscheck von bequiet


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

@Threshold Vielleicht noch das Revolution87+ 550W für 100€. Also als Gegenspieler des E9 500-580W.
Aber du hast Recht, im Wattbereich des E9 480W gibts kaum gute Alternativen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> bequiet hat nur Topprodukte?



Zumindest haben sie keine Brüllwürfel und darauf kommt es letztendlich an denn das ist es was der User zuerst merkt.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Deine von oben herablassende Art kannst du dir sonst wohinstecken.
> Am besten zu dem Bonusscheck von bequiet



Ich bin nicht herablassend. Ich zähle Fakten auf.
Da du keine anderen Fakten liefern kannst die meinen widersprechen muss ich davon ausgehen dass ich recht habe und du nicht.
Wenn du doch neue Fakten hast dann liefere sie bitte.



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> @Threshold Vielleicht noch das Revolution87+ 550W für 100€. Also als Gegenspieler des E9 500-580W.
> Aber du hast Recht, im Wattbereich des E9 480W gibts kaum gute Alternativen.


 
Das Revolution und das Platimax sind ja gut aber wenn du sowas wie ein Triathlor in den eigenen Reihen hast das eine komplette Fehlkonstruktion ist kannst du einfach nicht behaupten dass du der beste Hersteller der Welt bist.
Und es ging ja um den besten Hersteller der Welt. 
Bzw. müsste man genauer sein und den besten Anbieter suchen denn die meisten Anbieter stellen ja nicht her.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Stefan, verlang nicht nach irgendwelchen Stellungnahmen zu Aussagen, wenn du selbst nicht bereit bist, dies zu tun.


Du wirst uns vor, nur be quiet zu empfehlen. Daher verlange ich von dir, dass du uns Alternativen nennst, die wir statt der be quiet Produkte empfehlen könnten.

Bedingung: (alle) Schutzschaltungen sollten vorhanden sein und es darf nicht allzu laut sein, unter Last.

*Wenn du das nicht kannst, dann wirf uns nicht vor, be quiet Fanboys zu sein und sieh ein, dass es dort kaum Alternativen gibt!*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Frage noch zu bequiet: sie haben bei ihren Garantieleistungen doch mit Anderen gleichgezogen.
> Wie sieht es generell mit Kulanz aus, wenn ein Geraet knapp nach der Garantiezeit einen Defekt aufweist?


Wie immer hast da 'nen bisserl Luft, aber auch keine 4 Wochen, logischer Weise.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Threshold, in diesem Preisbereich bzw. Leistungsbereich ist bequiet mit dem E9 450 ein Unikum, war aber nicht die generelle Frage des TE's.
> Eine Frage so verbiegen das eine Aussage dann passt, das habe ich mit meiner, bewusst provokativen, Aussage kritisiert.


Dann wirf aber nicht uns vor, dass wir nur be quiet empfehlen, wirf es den Herstellern vor, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, brauchbare Alternativen zu designen und zu verkaufen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber generell faellt auf, das eigentlich egal fuer was, nur bequiet empfohlen wird. Das gibt dem ganzen Neztteil/Gehaeuse Unterforum einen seltsamen Beigeschmack.


Ja, was sollen wir deiner Meinung nach sonst machen?! Müll empfehlen? Oder Brüllwürfel, die jede halbwegs aktuelle Grafikkarte übertönen??



Verminaard schrieb:


> Bei jeder Empfehlung sollte man imho eher mehrere Produkte auflisten und ihre Staerken/Schwaechen hervorheben und letztendlich die Fragesteller entscheiden lassen.


Und was soll man machen, wenn man gar keine Alternative findet?! Weil 'das andere' z.T. so schlecht ist, das mans nicht empfehlen möchte??



Verminaard schrieb:


> bequiet hat nur Topprodukte?


Verglichen mit anderen: ja.
Da ist alles durchaus brauchbar...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Juni 2013)

Als brauchbare netzteile kann man auch das pc power & cooling silencer mk III Ansehen. Aber leider ist auch hier der lüfter unter last gut hörbar

Edit: ist single rail wie ich grad sehe. Nehme meine aussage zurück


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Als brauchbare netzteile kann man auch das pc power & cooling silencer mk III Ansehen. Aber leider ist auch hier der lüfter unter last gut hörbar
> 
> Edit: ist single rail wie ich grad sehe. Nehme meine aussage zurück


 Ja dieser Haufen mit Null Ahnung hat den ganzen Singlerail Humbug erfunden


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Als brauchbare netzteile kann man auch das pc power & cooling silencer mk III Ansehen. Aber leider ist auch hier der lüfter unter last gut hörbar


 
Geht so.
Die Basis ist das Seasonic S12 II -- aber nicht alle Modelle. Die größeren kommen von Super Flower.
Antec hat für das High Current Gamer die gleiche Basis -- mit dem gleichen lauten Lüfter drin -- aber auch nicht alle Modelle. Die größeren kommen von Delta.
Ja ja. Echt verwirrend wenn eine Modellreihe von zwei verschiedenen Herstellern gefertigt wird. 

Aber bevor du eben das Silencer MK III oder das Antec HCG kaufst kannst du eher das Pure Power L8 kaufen da es einfach leiser ist.

Hier ein Fotovergleich zwischen Antec High Current Gamer - oben - und PC Power & Cooling Silencer MKIII - unten.
Na wenn das nicht mal Zwillinge sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Wobei ich lieber Single Rail bevorzuge, die Leitungen halten es aus, und man braucht nichts zu kombinieren.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Nur solange bis es brennt.


----------



## blautemple (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Wobei ich lieber Single Rail bevorzuge, die Leitungen halten es aus, und man braucht nichts zu kombinieren.


 
Und was bringt es, wenn die Leitungen was aushalten die Kabel aber am brennen sind


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Mal wieder der obligatorische Link: Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Wobei ich lieber Single Rail bevorzuge, die Leitungen halten es aus, und man braucht nichts zu kombinieren.


 
Genau, weil du stehst halt auf Brände im Fehlerfall, wie hier zu sehen.

Und jetzt beantworte mir doch mal die Frage: Welchen *VORTEIL* hat Single Rail denn in der Praxis?? Und warum ist es besser 54A zu haben statt 4x 18 oder 100A statt 8x 20?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Welchen *VORTEIL* hat Single Rail denn in der Praxis??


 
Es brennt länger.


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Nur zu Info bei 80-100A bewegen wir uns in dem Bereich, den auch ein Schweissgerät verwendet: Einhell BT-EW 150 Elektro-Schweissgerät: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Ein Single Rail 1000 Watt Netzteil ist eben ein recht teures Schweißgerät. 
Ich habe mit einem Netzteil schon mal ein Blech unten am Auto angeschweißt.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Ich hab ja auch nur 46A auf der 12V Leitung.

Geschmackssache. 

 Beispiel: Eine Schiene leistet 18 Ampere, und die Grafikkarte benötigt  20 Ampere aus dieser Schiene - jetzt würde die OCP-Schaltung greifen und  zur Sicherheit das Netzteil abschalten.

Und es wird für Kabel auch Wasserkühlungsschläuche geben, oder leiten wir das Kabel durch einen Eisblock.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Beispiel: Eine Schiene leistet 18 Ampere, und die Grafikkarte benötigt  20 Ampere aus dieser Schiene - jetzt würde die OCP-Schaltung greifen und  zur Sicherheit das Netzteil abschalten.


 
Ist ja eine komische Rechnung. 
Die Grafikkarte bekommst also von einem PCIe Stromstecker 240 Watt?
Wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Geschmackssache.


Nein, Single Rail ist einfach unsicherer und 'the lazy mans way'. Von Leuten, die keinen Plan haben, für Leute, ide keinen Plan haben.



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Beispiel: Eine Schiene leistet 18 Ampere, und die Grafikkarte benötigt  20 Ampere aus dieser Schiene - jetzt würde die OCP-Schaltung greifen und  zur Sicherheit das Netzteil abschalten.


1. Zieht eine Grafikkarte aber immer 75W über den PCIe (naja, meistens), die Stecker sind für 75W/150W (6pin/8pin) spezifiziert. 
2. Nur weil ein Netzteil mit 20A Spezifiziert ist, heißt das eben nicht, das die OCP auch bei 20A greift, die kann auch bei 40A greifen (Triathlor)...

Dein Beispiel ist aber idR ziemlich daneben, da es erstens in der Praxis nicht zutrifft und zweitens die OCP sicher nicht bei 20A greift, bei modernen Netzteilen.


----------



## Philipus II (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Ich rate stark davon ab, (deutlich) mehr als 21A von einem PCIe-Stecker abzurufen. Das 7A Limit pro Kabel gibt es nicht zum Spass. Eine Leitung mit 20A offizieller Leistung ist daher völlig unproblematisch. Schlecht ists nur, wenn es zu wenig Leitungen gibt oder diese falsch verteilt sind.


----------



## ich111 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nur 46A auf der 12V Leitung.


Ab 40A kann es Kabelbrände geben und da die evtl. gar nicht vorhandene OCP wahrscheinlich erst um die 50A greift ist der Rechner schon am Qualmen bevor das Netzteil überhaupt abschaltet




Jolly91 schrieb:


> Beispiel: Eine Schiene leistet 18 Ampere, und die Grafikkarte benötigt  20 Ampere aus dieser Schiene - jetzt würde die OCP-Schaltung greifen und  zur Sicherheit das Netzteil abschalten.


 Der Hersteller, der solche Grakas braucht kriegt von den Hütern der PCIe Spezifikation eine ordentliche auf den Deckel
Die Karte darf über den 6 Pin maximal 75W und über den 8 Pin maximal 150W ziehen


----------



## zeta75 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



> Die Karte darf über den 6 Pin maximal 75W und über den 8 Pin maximal 150W ziehen


eine EVGA GTX660 Superclocked in unserem Haushalt zieht minimal 240W über einen 6Pin(Standardtakt WS übertaktet)


----------



## ich111 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



zeta75 schrieb:


> eine EVGA GTX660 Superclocked in unserem Haushalt zieht minimal 240W über einen 6Pin(Standardtakt WS übertaktet)


 Das braucht vllt. das ganze System, aber nicht die Graka


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



zeta75 schrieb:


> eine EVGA GTX660 Superclocked in unserem Haushalt zieht minimal 240W über einen 6Pin(Standardtakt WS übertaktet)


 
Echt? 240 Watt über einen einzigen PCIe Stecker? 
Versorgt der Stecker den gemsamten Rechner mit Strom?


----------



## zeta75 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

r Aspekt Umwelt und Gesundheit: Gönnt sich ein paar Watt mehr

Ein 6poliger-Stromanschluss ist notwendig. 
© EVGA
Besonders laute Lüfter müssen Sie mit der EVGA Geforce GTX 660 Superclocked selbst unter Volllast nicht über sich ergehen lassen, denn wir messen mit einem Richtmikrofon in 50 Zentimeter Abstand zu unserer offenen Testplattform 0,9 Sone, im Desktop-Betrieb erfreulich geringe 0,5 Sone. Der Stromverbrauch steigt unter Last aber in unschöne Höhen, auf rund 245 Watt unter Last. Hier zeigt sich die Übertaktung des Grafikchips von seiner schlechteren Seite. Zusätzlich bemerken wir einen rasanten Temperaturanstieg an der Platine, denn wir messen 79 Watt unter maximaler Auslastung des Systems- zu viel für unseren Geschmack. Denn in einem geschlossenen PC-Gehäuse könnte es dadurch bereits zu thermischen Problemen kommen, sofern Sie nicht für eine entsprechende Wärmeabfuhr sorgen.


mich schon immer gewundert das die nur einen 6er hat. bin ich in "Gefahr" ? )  Da mein NT gedreht eingebaut ist kann ich auch unter 10min VL weder eine merkliche Drehzahlzunahme noch Erwärmung  feststellen. Unter Sis Sandra 250 Watt


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

DAs gilt für das gesamte System. Du solltest den Artikel noch mal genau lesen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



zeta75 schrieb:


> eine EVGA GTX660 Superclocked in unserem Haushalt zieht minimal 240W über einen 6Pin(Standardtakt WS übertaktet)


Das gesamte System vielleicht, die Karte selbst nie im Leben.

Denn das wäre mal fast das doppelte von dem, was die Spezifikation zulässt. Und das wird kein Hersteller freiwillig machen. Das ging schon bei der GTX280 ordentlich in die Hose...


----------



## zeta75 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

natürlich dem der ganzen Evga   : Platine,Chip,Turbine....


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Und wieso machst du dir dann Gedanken?
260 Watt ist mit einer GTX 660 normal. hängt auch immer vom Board ab was das so braucht und ob die CPU übertaktet ist.


----------



## zeta75 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

mach ich mir doch nicht .das mit Gefahr war  gemeint.Aber laut der Rechnung sollte mir schon bei 150 W einiges wegticken(gerade noch mal geschaut....SIS zeigt im Standardtakt. nur beim Graphikadapter 175W  )


----------



## ich111 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



zeta75 schrieb:


> mach ich mir doch nicht .das mit Gefahr war  gemeint.Aber laut der Rechnung sollte mir schon bei 150 W einiges wegticken(gerade noch mal geschaut....SIS zeigt im Standardtakt. nur beim Graphikadapter 175W  )


Nein, weil es eben das ganze System ist: CPU, Mainboard, HDD, Graka, RAM, Lüfter...


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Nochmal zum Mitmeißeln:

Eine Grafikkarte, die gar keinen Anschluss hat, darf maximal 75W verbraten
Eine Grafikkarte, die einen 6pin PCIe Anschluss hat, darf maximal 75W über den Slot und 75W über den PCIe Anschluss aufnehmen
Eine Grafikkarte, die einen 8pin oder zwei 6pin Anschlüsse hat, darf maximal 75W über den Slot und weitere 150W über die Anschlüsse aufnehmen, 225W gesamt.
Eine Grafikkarte, die einen 8pin und einen 6pin Anschluss hat, darf maximal 75W über den Slot, 75W vom 6pin und 150W über den 8pin PCie Anschluss aufnehmen
Eine Grafikkarte, die zwei 8pin Anschlüsse hat, darf maximal 75W über den Slot und weitere 2x150W über die PCIe Anschlüsse aufnehmen, 375W gesamt.


Wenn eine Grafikkarte, die nur einen 6pin Anschluss hat, aber 240W aufnimmt, läuft hier was gewaltig falsch und die Gefahr, dass sowohl Board als auch das Netzteil (Kabel) beschädigt werden, ist sehr hoch.

Ergo ist die Aussage, dass deine GTX660 240W verbrät, blödsinn. 240W mit CPU, Board und Netzteil usw wäre aber Glaubwürdig.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Ich glaube ich werde nie wieder ein Beispiel kopieren. 

Ich weiß schon, was durch die Kabel durchgeht, keine Sorge.

Möglicherweiße sollte man bei Single-Rail Netzteilen auch auf den Hersteller schauen, ein billiges Single-Rail NT wird nicht so viel aushalten, aber warum werden dann Single-Rail Netzteil gebaut, wenn diese so unsicher wären, nur weil diese effizienter sind?


----------



## saymenoobs (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Ich hab das EVGA SuperNova 1500W. Ist eigentlich übertrieben aber das Teil ist einfach genial.
Natürlich nicht optimal für jeden


----------



## ich111 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*



saymenoobs schrieb:


> Ich hab das EVGA SuperNova 1500W. Ist eigentlich übertrieben aber das Teil ist einfach genial.
> Natürlich nicht optimal für jeden


 Optimal um das ganze Haus damit zu versorgen


----------



## Jolly91 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Firma ist Marktführer bei Netzteilen?*

Okay, ich hab da mal was ausgegraben. 

Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail

Also kann man Single-Rail bis 500-600 Watt noch akzeptieren, mal sehen wie mein nächsten Netzteil wird, in ein paar Jahren.


----------

